# A Question About Giving Birth:



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was almost 3weeks late for first baby. Induced. Labored about 6 hours then had C section. Second baby, late 2weeks, induced labor, tried to go without epi, caved after 12 hours and had successful VBAC.

Induced labor is much harder to deal with because it comes on fast and hard so you don't have a chance to adapt to it while its still just minor contractions.

You should verify with doc that you can test for babies health with regard to an aging placenta when baby is one week late, and watch the situation. To assume baby will not be OK after only one week late is being a bit over cautious, IMO. Does doc give reasons for this concern?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Most inductions are for the DOCTOR'S convenience and have nothing to do with mom and/or baby's health. Unless there was an urgent, verifiable medical reason for it, I would refuse adamantly. Too many complications because of inductions.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

::raises hand:: I was induced AND went without pain meds. I'll share my story in a minute, but wanted to reassure you that the most important objective is to deliver a healthy baby with the least amount of risk factors for you at the same time. I think most women want to deliver as naturally as possible, but sometimes (well, often) the birth plan doesn't go as planned. In my case, I wanted to go into labor naturally and experience the birthing process without pain meds, but I was prepared to do what was best for me and my baby, even if that meant doing it via c-section. 

I delivered my baby at exactly 37 weeks. I had dropped a few days prior, but had no other warning signs of impending labor. My water broke one morning while I was getting ready for my 37 week check up. My doctor checked my cervix and found that I was 3cm dialated and 80% effaced. Because my water broke I was admitted to labor and delivery that day. 12 hours passed and still no signs of labor other than occasional braxton hicks contractions that I had been experiencing for about a week. There was no change in my cervix either, so my doctor decided to induce me as the risk of infection grew if we waited too long. About 3:00am I got up to pee and as I was walking out of the bathroom I was in full out labor. I went from nothing to HUGE contractions back to back. I labored hard for literally 1 hour. It was sooooooo intense, but luckily in my case it went fast (felt like forever at the time). Not going to go into the details of how bad she tore me, but I guess pushed so hard she literally flew into the doctor's arms. Not gonna lie, it felt like a mack trunk ramming me in the stomach with very little time to catch my breath before the next contraction. However, the moment they laid my baby in my arms the pain completely disappeared. Even if I had planned for an epidural there was no time to have one anyway, so I just had to push on. 

The thing about having a baby is that everybody's experience is so unique and just because I tore bad and had a SUPER fast and intense induced labor doesnt neccessarily mean you will. If you really are determined to avoid an epidural, I've heard wonderful things about water births to lessen the pain. If you do get far into labor and opt for an epidural, don't look at it as a sign of defeat, but rather an opportunity to really enjoy and savor every moment of the birthing process. I've heard about the castor oil remedy, but not sure how safe that really is. I've also heard going for a long walk can bring on more contractions and speed up labor. I've even heard sex can do it too. Regardless of how much you stick to or stray from your birth plan you will be no more or no less completely infatuated with your little one. Nothing can compare to the exhilaration of seeing your baby for the first time. Good luck mama!


----------



## NicoleH (Nov 19, 2013)

See this whole thing caught me off guard because I just dont feel like it's necessary PLUS the fact that I want to have her natural with no pain meds... Also, I haven't had a single complication at all this whole pregnancy. I never had any early bleeding that needed addressing, I never have had anything negative the whole pregnancy besides the pregnancy itself. Even when he told me that I might bleed after cervical checks because of my cervix still being closed: nothing, no blood at all.... So as far as medical issues are concerned, I really don't see the need to be discussing that until something comes up, and even then I feel like the chances of that happening are low considering my pregnancy has been ideal in regards to no complications... So this concerns me about our dr and has me kinda scared that he thinks we're going to have to induce..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think one reason I ended up needing pain relief was that I labored for so long after being induced , and the last ten days prior to induction , I had had Braxton Hicks ALL night long, sun came up and contractions ceased. Very frustrating, as i kept thinking " this isit!", but it was just anothwr day spent , huge and waiting to pop.
I was dog tired before labor even started , and the don't call it "labor" for nothing!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

As Dreamcatcher Arabians mentioned, I would definately ask your doctor WHY he wants to induce at 41 weeks if there are no complications right now. I was induced out of neccessity because my water broke 3 weeks early, but it was not planned. The only thing I can think of to induce early (if there are no complications like high blood pressure) is if the baby is large or if by 41 weeks the baby has stopped growing, but there's no way to predict that as long as the baby is doing ok now.


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Most inductions are for the DOCTOR'S convenience and have nothing to do with mom and/or baby's health. Unless there was an urgent, verifiable medical reason for it, I would refuse adamantly. Too many complications because of inductions.


Absolutely agree. At 37 weeks there is absolutely No reason to even be discussing induction if all is well for both mother and child. And if u do go into labor on ur own u need to make **** sure they dont put u on pit. U will more than likely have an IV with fluids and u need to be sure pit isn't piggy backed in. If it is ...ask why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't have children so can only comment on what my cousin went through. She wanted to have the baby at home with the midwife. Things did not go as planned at all. The baby was huge and wouldn't come out. I don't remember how many hours she was in labor (definitely longer than most births), but she had to be rushed to the hospital due to complications. 

Her second child was born at home with no complications though.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You want to know what they call induced labor without pain meds? Torture. You take every **** drug they offer you when the time comes.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ive never had kids but I just want to say one thing- you can be "induced" in other ways if needed. my sister has had a baby and was not medically induced, but my mom (a physical therapist) used pressure points to help induce early due to how tiny my sister was and how big the baby was getting. Two days after starting this, she started going into labor around 4am and had her baby around 9am.


----------



## NicoleH (Nov 19, 2013)

amp23: Thank you very much for your input, I have thought about using the pressure points methods to induce before we get to where we will need to be medically induced... I think most massage therapists and Chiropractors can do some of that for me, can't they?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes they should know the points and be able to do it. What my mom used was electric stem- it was like a ball point pen that sends electric impulses. She uses it for all kinda of things, but happened to use it on my sister to help induce her 2 weeks early. I would definitely look into something like this before medicinally inducing.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I was induced by just breaking the waters for my 2nd DD. Also, if you've been physically active the whole time it will be much easier for you. You'd be amazed at the couch potato moms who have their "horror stories" of their labor bc they have no muscle. Even if you've given up riding, we are all athletic to some degree as horseman, and it DOES make a difference.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NicoleH said:


> I am 37 weeks pregnant today and I went today for a check up with my OBGYN. At this point I am basically just going in for cervical checks - no dilation yet, so she's still needing her time to bake =). But today, my Dr brought up the topic of induction... Now, my husband and I took a birthing class and in that class they showed us all the statistics and such about induction and how the chances of all kinds of complications, including having to have a csection, rise by astonishing numbers. Before going to that class, I already had known that I wanted to have a natural, unmedicated childbirth and after the class it just made me more sure that going unmedicated was the right way for us. So, when my OB brought this up today it scared the begeebies out of me and basically my thoughts were "I'm only 37 weeks, why are we talking about this right now?". So he basically explained to me about how he doesnt want me to go past 41 weeks and all the spill about how the placenta stops being as productive and why its not safe to go much past that. But, I have been pretty active on another website where a lot of people can talk specifically about issues with pregnancy and so I've heard a lot of stories about how the drugs used to induce labor cause the contractions to be soooo much more intense and that most women cave and get an epi after being induced and THAT scares me! My OB wants us to schedule an induction at least 2 weeks in advance as a "precautionary" measure... =(
> 
> So my question is: Have any of you momma's out there been induced and given birth naturally unmedicated? Does anyone have any tips for inducing naturally? (And no, I don't think castor oil is a natural or healthy way to induce, it only causes dehydration and bad cases of the diarrhea)...


Your ob/gyn is right about placenta etc. and that you may want (or even have to) look into this option IF you need it. With that being said my dr didn't even bring that up to me until I was several days past due. 

And yes, when I passed the due date I tried long walks, pressure points, walking up and down the stairs (that was a case for me through the whole pregnancy anyway: 4th floor every morning with laptop, lunch bag, and other junk  ), all those non-invasive methods that people claim to induce the labor. Nah, didn't work for a sec for me. 

So to make long story short at week passed due I failed the non-invasive tests (failed at dr's office as well as in hospital), and induction was the only option (unless I want to risk stillbirth). Well... It's not all that horrible and scary as you may be read, the only difference with natural birth (as I was told) is that contractions are stronger and longer. 

So the bottom line - 1) I don't believe you can induce non-invasive. And 2) IF you have to induce - just DO it. In the end the healthy (and alive!) baby is the most important thing. 

P.S. And please, do NOT panic before hand. You still have at least 3 weeks to go. :wink: Sometime it starts when you don't expect it at all... Good luck!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was induced with 2 of my children - once for my own health reasons and the second because I'd gone beyond my due date and the scan was picking up some potential concerns.
With my first baby I was glad to have as much pain relief as I could because I'd been ill throughout and was already weak but he was still delivered without forceps or any other intervention which I think without the help to get me through a long labour I wouldn't have found the strength to do
With the next induced labour the baby (son no. 3) was born so fast I didn't even have time to use any pain meds
With my fourth baby I went into hospital (in dirty jeans and willies) suffering strong contractions but had to have my waters broken because the membrane was so thick it wouldn't break normally and the pressure on the baby's head was so great it was putting him into fetal distress 
I see nothing wrong with being made fully aware of all the options available to you and discussing them well ahead of time
I can still remember listening to a couple of first time mums moaning about the pain in the very early stages of labour and demanding the very epidurals they had been so opposed too in ante natal clinic!!!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My sister was 2 weeks late. Mum self induced by moving a ton of fire wood, that evening she went into labour and 20 mins after her waters broke my sister was born, (1.5hrs after the first contraction). Mum said it was very pain free.


----------



## NicoleH (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks to all of you ladies for your input!

@kitten: Thank you for the encouragement! I have been reading and I've seen where some other women were medically induced and were still able to have a natural unmedicated birth, but that it was harder... And for the women who had children afterwards, they all said the induction was the worst birth they had just simply because it was so much more intense than any of their other ones.. I think I am someone that COULD do it - I have a very high pain tolerance level to begin with, I think it just scares me because I don't know what to expect... But I'm definitely NOT going into birth thinking "Ah, it can't be that bad" so I think if anything I'm just mentally preparing myself that much more - and who knows, I may come out of it thinking "That wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be"... But I'd rather take the precautions and at least try to protect what I want rather than just going into it seeming naive...

I realize that we still have 20 days until our due date, but I am trying to get a plan together for IF we go past... So, I think I am going to start looking up some of the massage therapists in my area and make an appointment for a prenatal massage and maybe talk to my Chiropractor about the "what-ifs" and see what she says... I would MUCH rather cancel those appointments rather than making it to having to be induced... =) I appreciate you ladies!


----------

